# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  استفساران عن مثنى فضاء والتاء الاخيرة

## باسم الحافي

السلام عليكم ايها الحضور الاكارم..
لدي استفساران :
1-أغلبهم يكتب المثنى المنصوب  (فضاء أو سماء أو جزاء أو قضاء ) بهذه الشكل: قضائين سمائين جزائين الخ.....
اليس القاعدة تنص على فصل الهمزة عن الياء؟ فيقال فاضاءين ،جزاءين الخ..؟

2- التاء الدائرية في خديجة فاطمة عضة عصمة قمة شذرة الخ..، اين موضعها بين الحروف؟ هل تنتمي او تنوب عن حرف التاء أم تنوب عن حرف الهاء أم هي حرف مستقل بذاته؟
بارك الله فيكم ونفعنا بعلمكم

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
1-الصواب كما تفضلت (فضاءين) و(جزاءين).
2-هي هاءٌ وقفًا تاءٌ وصلاً.

----------


## باسم الحافي

شكرا ً لك ياأخي

----------

